# I am a Baroque virgin? i seek odd barroque music since im odd man?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I never explored baroque fully since i never found the sound i was looking for
but this said Jean-nicolas pancrace Royer was an eye opener but what about bizzare
vocal music.

Who where bold has hell daring avant-garde, mezmerising even if output negligable hmm?
Im looking for oddity of strange beautty, quality perfume,exotism perhaps.

I know my request are far complex and tedious has hell, but someone most know what im looking
for?

Im asking you this because i dont know baroque full repertoire and there are zillion composers(ockay maybe not zillion but a heck of em).So please unlighten me to the very best of '' what im looking for''
sine i trust Talk Classical menbers.

Have a nice day folks and enjoy the sun :tiphat:


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> Im looking for oddity of strange beautty, quality perfume,exotism perhaps.


Like this at all?






And/or like this?


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Unbelieveable, Joseph-Nicolas-Pancrace Royer especially that piece, and especially played by Jean Rondeau is a discovery to me. Ok it's The Discovery. His playing has flair and that piece, that piece, I have no words. I don't know anything quite like this, much depends on the performance too, I think. Who's the baroque virgin here now, ha. 

The only unusual baroque music that comes to mind is Biber, the stranger his harmonies the better i like him. The usual suspects here - sonata representiva, battalia, I like nightwatchman's song..violin sonata 2,5 others, sacred music requiem a 15 in concerto, missa christi resurgentis. They feel avantgarde to me, but Rondeau really rocked that scythe piece by Royer. 
I looked up what else Rondeau recorded and it looks promissing, 2 discs with this scythe plus others, and another with Bach transcriptions. 
French baroque might have these queer gems, needs investigating.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Who where bold has hell daring avant-garde, mezmerising even if output negligable hmm?
> Im looking for oddity of strange beautty, quality perfume,exotism perhaps.
> 
> Have a nice day folks and enjoy the sun :tiphat:


 J S Bach, Tobias Hume, Correa Arauxo.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I don't know, just crossed my mind.. what about Caldara, his music is outstanding..
















these three are my favourites and they are from the same album really, except the last piece is performed by different artists.
Maybe the feel is different from what you look for, but they just beautiful and a rare treat, so I couldn't resist mentioning them.

Scholl and Jarrousky I think recorded some songs ( arias, ) by Caldara too.

Ah well, I mentioned Vivaldi's Cessate omai cessate in 2 threads already, 3rd's a charm as they say, in case you haven't heard it. All pieces are vocal so far I'm afraid .




:tiphat:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree with the French Baroque and Biber suggestions and I would recommend you listen to Monteverdi's _Vespers of 1610_, and Bach's _The Musical Offering_.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Just thought to add some overtures, curious pieces, wouldn't like them to get overlooked.
Rameau - Zaïs - Overture 





And there is quite exciting Alceste overture by Gluck.. though, Zaïs is more unusual perhaps.

Ok Purcell Cold song qualifies aslo maybe





this is Scholl's version, but there is a bass or baritone singing it too.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

A broke virgin? What kind of degenerate thread is this?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Giovanni Antonio Pandolfi Mealli is a mysterious and very striking baroque composer:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

You want weird Baroque - try Jean-Féry Rebel's Les Élémens , simphonie nouvelle of 1737:


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Too early to be Baroque, but since you're asking about old bizarre vocal music, I'm wondering if you have heard any Clement Janequin, known for his very early "programmatic" pieces that sometimes include imitation of non-human sounds. Like this one that has hunting dogs barking and horn calls.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Morimur said:


> A broke virgin? What kind of degenerate thread is this?


Maybe time for a new pair.


----------

